# Sexually incorrect for most men.



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure we agree that movie sex isn't always what it's like in real life. Most of the time it's a little hotter and intense than most of us experience; however, I found a scene from "Desperate Housewives" that is just the opposite. I watched this, put myself in the guy's shoes, and thought "what a load of bull." Honestly, it has nothing to do with the fact that it's Eva Longoria; I could put any wife in that place who is putting forth that much effort and the guy turns it down, that makes for good comedy, but isn't realistic. I know there are men with low drives, but a man who could turn down this much effort needs a serious medical check-up. This is hilarious!:rofl:

‪Desperate Housewives - could you at least scratch my nose?‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

See this actually intrigues me... I watched it, and found myself thinking would anyone actually be quite so unpleasantly blunt about wanting some also expect the partner to 'put out' in a loving manner? or would it all turn round as soon as one of them smiled? Or what? really? 
forgetting that it's meant to be comedy, you understand.....


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

madimoff said:


> See this actually intrigues me... I watched it, and found myself thinking would anyone actually be quite so unpleasantly blunt about wanting some also expect the partner to 'put out' in a loving manner? or would it all turn round as soon as one of them smiled? Or what? really?
> forgetting that it's meant to be comedy, you understand.....


It would have worked with me! Perhaps she wasn't in the mood to have it in a "loving manner." It appears she was in a wild mood and wanted some spice.

I guess everyone is different, but I just found this amusing. If my x had done this, I probably wouldn't have had to remove my clothes, they would probably have just desenegrated!:rofl:

I did think of one thing, though, maybe by the time he got her tied to the bed he was done and was just saving embarrassment! That probably would have happened with me!:rofl:


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay, I actually wanted some opinions on this. Perhaps ridiculous is a better choice of word than hilarious. Maybe I should ask a question:

Assume things are normal(no recent sickness, etc)

Men: Are there any of you out there who would do what Carlos did if your wife put forth that much effort?

Women: Do any of you have a man in your life who would do as Carlos did if you put forth that much effort? 

I just can't watch him walk away with her tied to the bed in lingerie without thinking, "Yeah, right!"


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

madimoff said:


> See this actually intrigues me... I watched it, and found myself thinking would anyone actually be quite so unpleasantly blunt about wanting some also expect the partner to 'put out' in a loving manner? or would it all turn round as soon as one of them smiled? Or what? really?


Heck ya ! I act like that all the time - and Yes, I get smiles, big smiles  , I can be a blunt one when I want something, there is no question what is on my mind, he LOVES it ! Thankfully he NEVER rejects me. I can only think of 1 time in our marraige he was not up for it, he was worried about our oldest driving home on snowy roads, then when he got home, we went at it. 

I wouldn't be able to handle it if my husband rejected me alot, although I have no problem putting myself out there, I am also very sensitive about him desiring me and if I felt this dried up , It would kill me. 

It is SO funny, I was playing this just now (can you believe I have never watched an episode of Deperate housewives!) , my husband is on a laptop behind me a little to the left, I didn't know he was watching and he says grinning ear to ear "That's what I like ! ".


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

southbound said:


> Women: Do any of you have a man in your life who would do as Carlos did if you put forth that much effort?


Yup. When H is not in the mood there's NOTHING that can change that... NOTHING. No butt floss, no toys and no blunt "Fvck me now" will get him in the mood. Sucks to be me sometimes .


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If mine does that its on like a chicken bone (yes thats really a southern colloquialism).


----------



## Hubby01 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol, love it.

If my wife did that I'd turn the house upside down looking for hidden cameras!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My would walk away too. After he got me riled up. Then he'd make it okay to do that by saying he was just trying to keep me hot and bothered all day and wouldn't I enjoy that???? That's exactly why he's becoming an X. Uncaring. 

It's a control issue. It's not fiction. There are men who actually do that because it gives them power and control.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I would be devastated in his lack of desire for me.

I think if you love someone and are attracted to them even if you are tired, you would be able to become aroused. 


If when you first start seeing someone nothing is too much effort and tiredness doesn't get in the way, it shouldn't get in the way down the line either or it just shows how much you have shifted your priorities. 

You should be wanting to impress the person you profess to love more then when you first met.

Also if I went to that much effort and he didn't pay any attention, it would be the last time. I certainly wouldn't demand sex, I would just be very hurt and would carry that with me. Rejection stays with you I think.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL that reminds me of the missus and I!!! heh I should try that once, get her going then tie her up then ****** off :rofl:



> Men: Are there any of you out there who would do what Carlos did if your wife put forth that much effort?


Actually what he did is like what I would do lol especially when years ago I was working 84 hours a week. The missus is much more aggressive then Eva however.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

His whining, and lack of interest would turn me off. If he is that put off by her how good could the sex be.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's called comedy because it never happens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> It's called comedy because it never happens
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It does and it's not funny. Well, maybe not the "being tied up" part but it happens. Which confuses me... aren't men supposed to be horny toads? :rofl:

Ya, full on lingerie, somewhere tropical and naturally "hot", all out seduction.... ended in "I'm watching TV". Completely devastating to a woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I just don't see any woman spending much effort at all 'throwing herself' at a man with no payback. That's the imaginary part. Guys can be not into it from time to time. Hell, after all these years, if my wife came on to me I would have to think she's been replaced with a pod person and is trying to convert me into a pod person too. So unless she's a pod person, she's not going to spend 5 seconds trying to entice me. It's never happened at any rate.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Hahaha .... that clip made me crack up. Sorry but hard to take that seriously. Now back to real life, could it happen as exact in the film? I suppose it could but payback is a b*itch. One sultry night would render his waking with both hands and feet tied and a little whip cream to tease.


----------

